# XRP and Bitcoin both 589 No coincidence



## cornerpath (Apr 3, 2021)

Two days after Mr pool 589 Reset Warning.."""which you can see in my recent blog  """....anyway here we see once again bitcoin and XRP matching prices again. Lol the masons literally telling us for the 100th time they control the charts and XRP will flip BTC in the Reset Era. Let's not forget back in 2020 XRP. GOLD, SILVER was 1776-- photo below as well


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 6, 2021)

Just a few hours ago, XRP went down


----------



## laudern (Oct 1, 2021)

Ripple is hopefully on the verge of a settlement with SEC! I'm betting on this happening with a coin price of $15AU. I've got 10000 coins sitting and waiting. A correction will then come into play and will hopefully sit between $8-10 and will slowly increase at a steady rate over the course of next year.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2021)

The fuck you on about?


----------



## laudern (Oct 1, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> The fuck you on about?
> View attachment 277846


Do yourself a favour and do some research on Ripple/xrp. A month from now and it will probably be too late.


----------



## cornerpath (Oct 1, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> The fuck you on about?
> View attachment 277846


Catboy I know it sounds crazy but do research on XRP don't miss out because it will be alot of crying people here that seen the warnings but never tried to get involved, of course if you under 18 there's nothing you can do since exchanges require I.D+18 years of age now unlike the old days




laudern said:


> Do yourself a favour and do some research on Ripple/xrp. A month from now and it will probably be too late.


Yes indeed it will be way too late


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2021)

cornerpath said:


> Catboy I know it sounds crazy but do research on XRP don't miss out because it will be alot of crying people here that seen the warnings but never tried to get involved, of course if you under 18 there's nothing you can do since exchanges require I.D+18 years of age now unlike the old days
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed it will be way too late


I am bit older than 18, but I am not really interested in a coin with history like XRP. What’s the benefits over your average coin?


----------



## cornerpath (Oct 1, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> I am bit older than 18, but I am not really interested in a coin with history like XRP. What’s the benefits over your average coin?



 This coin is purposely suppressed until the Sec case is settled and the great reset happens. XRP will be 4 digits when the new financial system is in place that when the Great Reset starts, every currency will run off XRPL. The IMF and World bank will be push their weight behind XRP.  They will collapse the USD on purpose to bring the new XRP system into play its all planned


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 1, 2021)

I see you guys talking about XRP, but not explaining why it matters. Nor are you talking about the issues surrounding that company. Not suspicious at all.

Also... Wasn't the "great reset" supposed to happen much earlier this year? Sounds like your info isn't reliable.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2021)

cornerpath said:


> This coin is purposely suppressed until the Sec case is settled and the great reset happens. XRP will be 4 digits when the new financial system is in place that when the Great Reset starts, every currency will run off XRPL. The IMF and World bank will be push their weight behind XRP.  They will collapse the USD on purpose to bring the new XRP system into play its all planned


Ok, so what about the lawsuit and the highly questionable company behind the coin?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 1, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> Ok, so what about the lawsuit and the highly questionable company behind the coin?


https://blog.coinbase.com/coinbase-will-suspend-trading-in-xrp-on-january-19-2e09652dbf57
https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2020-338

The biggest cryptomarket place isn't even allowing you to buy XRP. Say a lot about the coin doesn't it?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2021)

linuxares said:


> https://blog.coinbase.com/coinbase-will-suspend-trading-in-xrp-on-january-19-2e09652dbf57
> https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2020-338
> 
> The biggest cryptomarket place isn't even allowing you to buy XRP. Say a lot about the coin doesn't it?


Yeah, I was pretty sure it was a crap coin but I was curious what they would say about it


----------



## laudern (Oct 2, 2021)

linuxares said:


> https://blog.coinbase.com/coinbase-will-suspend-trading-in-xrp-on-january-19-2e09652dbf57
> https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2020-338
> 
> The biggest cryptomarket place isn't even allowing you to buy XRP. Say a lot about the coin doesn't it?




Lol. I have now saved this thread. My next post in this thread will be in around 12 months. I have 10000+ coins. I'll let you know how I go, either way.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 3, 2021)

laudern said:


> Do yourself a favour and do some research on Ripple/xrp. A month from now and it will probably be too late.



I've heard this rhetoric consistently over the last 18 months but every time people make such a claim, nothing ever seems to happen.


----------

